# Re-do!! Instead of Oysters:Clay & Jackie's Lil Ass BBQ Wednesday !!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Some things are so good you have to do it again!

I was getting ready to fire up Done Deal's huge double smoker/grill to burn off all the gooey goodness of pineapple bourbon sauce, and thought what a waste of a bunch of hickory and oak, and waste of a bunch of prime grill-space real estate! So I said "Self, I think I'll throw a couple steaks on there." Then I thought " still a waste to fire up 2 fire boxes, for a few steaks, I'll call a couple friends see if they wanna stop by and throw somethin on." Then I thought, still a lot of space left, and Jackie will be at work this evening, but is off tomorrow, Wednesday. But that's oyster night"

"Wait a minute! :blink: Steph and Leo have been bringin a small grill to Gilligan's on Wed nights, and whoever wants can throw something on there. Why night just do it here?" 

I asked Jackie, and she said sounded like a great idea, so it's on! Leo (Oceanjager) said he'll be here, so I know there won't be a grill at Gilligan's. Bring your meat over here and throw it on! I got plenty of oak and hickory left. We're not providing anything, just a hot smoker/grill to Mongolian bbq how you like it! I'll get it hot around 4pm, and keep it tended. You don't have to bring meat, can just bring yourself your drinks. Hate we missed some of you Saturday, if you can make it Wednesday that would be great! Plus, Jackie and I will have more time to visit and relax and enjoy all of your company this time around.

Summer's not over yet, and we let too much of it slip by us as busy as we both have been. We're makin up for it now!! Come join us tomorrow anytime after 4pm!

Hope to see you! Here's a pic from Saturday


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We really hated to miss the party last Sat. Dang fishing just gets in the way!! We rolled into the slip around 9:30 so it was way too late to make it over. Wed. sounds good though. I have a start up at work tomorrow and if all goes well i'll get out of work on time. So with that said i'll try to make it!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Be good to see you Scott!

I got a 11 pound beef briscuit that sat overnight in the fridge with my homemade spicy dry-rub and brown sugar rubbed into it, a pork shoulder that's been marinating overnight in rhubarb wine (that's right for my fellow yankee's, rhubarb!), sliced apples, and peppercorns that's gonna get some scotch bonnet peppers stuffed inside before it hit's the smoker, lamb chops seasoned in greek seasoning, a pork loin marinated in garlic and herb sauce, a beef tongue about to get boiled in Corona and rubbed with chili, corriander, cumin, onion, and garlic, and brazed with a lime aguave nectar while smoking, and 3 pounds of alligator sausage ready to go on the smoker.

Pictures to follow....I ain't scared to show my meat!

I know Ocean jager, Kingcrab, Diverdwn and Adiver, Brandy, Taylor, maybe Sky, paul Pierce, and a few others are stoppin by. See you guys later today!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Meat and I have and understanding, I like meat, and meat likes me. We work well together!

Smoker is to temp..been goin for lil over an hour, already got my beef brisquits on. I have my regular grill too if anybody want to cook something on higher heat, like steaks or something. The far end of the smoker I'm keepin a lil below 250 degrees, but the end closer to the fire box is a lil over 300 degrees.

And the tounge just simmered for 3 hours in 9 bottles of Corona with all the spices plus ancho, cayenne, and chipoltle, and a cut up onion and some garlic. I sliced a piece off and it was heaven and it hasn't even hit the smoker yet! Brandy stopped by and tasted the broth and said perfect. NO ONE tell Jackie it's tounge! She's been sayin all day how good it smells simmering away. It's beef. Which isn't a lie.

Billy K said he's commin too, and my daughter and her boyfriend.

See any of you who can make it! East end of Gulf Breeze, text me if you need an address and directions. 777-1221

Every moving thing that liveth shall be meat for you. Genesis 9:2 









Good evening ladies... say ahhhhh...








Tounge simmerin earlier









The hibiscus looked so pretty on my way to the grill I had to snap a picture









The beef brisquits...smokin away.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

wow, never had tongue. How does it taste?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

it is awesome! You should stop by and try some of this. It is a very tender meat.

Bimini Twist is here, Rich and Tina said they were on there way. Haulin Ash said He'll be here in about 40 minutes


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome after party!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

gLAD YOU MADE IT. i'M GOIN TO BED NOW....LAST OF THE MEAT IS OFF HTE SMOKER AND MY EYES hurt. Waitin to here the bears outside my window


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We had a good time! Wish we could have stayed later but 5am comes early.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

gorgeous house brotha, and even better group of people. cant wait till next time


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Had a great time. Thanks for the invite!


BT


----------

